# Mutt's NL



## Mutt (May 13, 2006)

Figured I haven't posted a bud pic in a while. Heres one of my current 
Nirvana Northern Lights.
Week 5 Clone.


----------



## yogi dc (May 13, 2006)

thats hella nice bro, i planning on growing NL the next time around. any advice on how to get it to look as nice as yours. Are you growing in Dro or So?


----------



## yogi dc (May 13, 2006)

i did not mean to post twice, sorry about that dawg


----------



## Mutt (May 13, 2006)

Soil, using Gen Hydro Maxi-bloom for fert.
Thanks for the compliment. I really love NL. Great buzz.


----------



## skunk (May 13, 2006)

show me more my friend .


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 13, 2006)

DAMN  ....your making me want to rush and germ those last 2 NL seeds

fine job Mutt


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 13, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Figured I haven't posted a bud pic in a while. Heres one of my current Nirvana Northern Lights. Week 5 Clone.


Man, that's looking great Mutt!

So many strains and so little time!

I want them ALL!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 14, 2006)

*We finally get to see the the NL lady and she looks great. Lets see more pics when you get the chance Mutt. Great job my friend.  *


----------



## Insane (May 14, 2006)

Lookin good Mutt, makin me think about gettin some NL seeds for the next grow


----------



## Mutt (May 15, 2006)

skunk said:
			
		

> show me more my friend .


 
Here you go man, more bud shots. 

Also I found this wierd button on my camera. Made the pics come out 10X better. Its a little flower symbol. Not sure what the hell it means, but it worked great. I am by no means a photographer.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 15, 2006)

*Mutt all i can say is those are some great pics and a fine looking lady. I see she is getting nice and frosty. Cant wait to see her in a few weeks when she really puts on some weight and packs on the frost. Great job. *


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 15, 2006)

damn damn damn......i am so happy there was more pics ....awesome shots Mutt


----------



## skunk (May 15, 2006)

it does look 10  times better you mustive pushed your distance button. there lookin superb. show us more in a few days to see your progress .keep up the good work my friend


----------



## Stuey (May 15, 2006)

This is my faviort strain by far! Nirvana's NL's has been apart of my garden profile for a few years now. This is the strongest quality smoke I have yet to have. NYCD being my 2nd faviort but the NYCD, as strong as it is can not  touch the mind numbing effects the NL's offers. Not a great taste but yeilds very well and is fairly easy to grow.

How far into flower is she? Seed or clone? Veg time.. if ya don't mind taking the time to answer


----------



## Mutt (May 15, 2006)

2 clones and 1 seed.

Into Week 6 of flower now. 
7 weeks of Veg. growth. Clone vegged 1 week after rooting.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 16, 2006)

*More pics Mutt. We want more pics.  *


----------



## Mutt (May 16, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *More pics Mutt. We want more pics.  *


 
Here ya go B. Grunt.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 16, 2006)

*Thats what i'm talking about Mutt. How big is she? She is beautiful. Nice dark green with a white frost. Damn i love weed. *


----------



## Mutt (May 16, 2006)

would you beleive 2' thats it. I love NL short and compact. She was topped and had cuttings taken. So that contributes to the lack of branches.


----------



## Insane (May 16, 2006)

I love short bushy plants that pack on bud like that, beautiful plant man..gonna definately have to get my hands on some NL seeds


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 16, 2006)

thanks for asking for more Bro!    and thanks again for sharing Mutt


----------



## yogi dc (May 16, 2006)

super troopers, man Insane i love that movie. 

You have out done your self Mr. Mutt. You have some sex beo'ches right thurrr. where did you get your pimp juice..


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 16, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> would you beleive 2' thats it. I love NL short and compact. She was topped and had cuttings taken. So that contributes to the lack of branches.


Man Mutt, that's looking great! It almost looks like a professional flower arrangement. I wish the flower places would ship those!


----------



## Mutt (May 16, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments. I really do appreciate it. 
My stuff doesn't hold a candle to the posts I been seein on here.
Will post some more next week.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 17, 2006)

At the risk of sounding like a broken record...you sharing that with me or what?


----------



## chong420 (May 17, 2006)

right on mutt..righteous plants man..if you don't mind me asking, when you topped her, how many new colas did it produce? (if any)..


----------



## RedandWhite (May 17, 2006)

Lookin' good, Mutt. I've done NL a couple of times and really liked it.


----------



## Mutt (May 17, 2006)

chong420 said:
			
		

> right on mutt..righteous plants man..if you don't mind me asking, when you topped her, how many new colas did it produce? (if any)..


 
Topped her twice. two colas at each cut. Giving a total of 3 colas. 
Fimming or femming (never can remember how to spell that one lol) is when you crush it instead of cut which can produce a third cola.
There is a pruning sticky in Gen indoor section I think.


----------



## LUVman (May 18, 2006)

:drools:
 I could look at that plant all day. Its so preeeeety!!


----------



## Mutt (May 22, 2006)

Well its been 6 days sice the last photos. So here ya go. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 22, 2006)

*Looking damn good Mutt. Wont be long now i see them hairs turning a nice orange color. Looking gooooooooooood.  *


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 22, 2006)

alright alright....i think now i have to germ some of these....damn they look tastey Mutt ...awesome job


----------



## Kindbud (May 22, 2006)

Truely Nice Buds Mutt!! Nice and frosty!! 
Peace and Happy Growing Mutt


----------



## skunk (May 22, 2006)

i can tell a big diffence in 6 days . looking great . dont forget to send me an oz UPS preferely.


----------



## Mutt (May 26, 2006)

Well harvested the tops so I could get the lower buds more light. But here is another pic. then it'll be a smoke report. (which a quick dried bud worked pretty well munchies galore  ).


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 26, 2006)

*Damn Mutt that does look goooooood. Tell ya what you send me a bud and i will give ya a smoke report.  Looking foward to your Blue Mystic grow. *


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 26, 2006)

lol........I hate the munchies   those buds look pretty yummy now that you mention it


----------



## Insane (May 26, 2006)

Those buds are lookin great Mutt


----------



## Kindbuds Bro (May 26, 2006)

Nice buds Mutt their frosty I can just tase them yum


----------



## RedandWhite (May 26, 2006)

Lookin' good..........


----------



## RedandWhite (Jun 6, 2006)

So, did ya get done with the bottom of those NL?

How was it?

Your last pics looked very promising.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 6, 2006)

Sorry haven't been around.

Yep all harvested. Great stone. couch lock. smooth. and hard core munchies. just the way I like it.

I'm an insomniac. and it puts my arse right to bed at night.

Now I'm am growing Blue Mystic. I'll be getting those up. I'll always have the NL going though.


----------



## RedandWhite (Jun 6, 2006)

Congratulations.

Sounds like me you and me like the same thing. I love the couch. I smoke hard-hitting weed all day and I guess I'm lucky in that I can excell at my job while doing it.

I used to hear how the sativas were such good "day" smoke and had an uplifting high. I was curious, so I bought SSH and have grown it out 3 times and took it when triches were cloudy. Still the couchlock! If I'm doing something wrong, I don't wanna be right-lol. But seriously, I've done NL's a couple of times and it is often overlooked these days. All these flashy new strain names-lol. My NLs always were very good.

Yours looks quite excellent. You should be proud.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 6, 2006)

I am very happy with Nirvana's NL. Look forward to my next clone around as well. Lot to be said for the cheapo NL seeds. 15 bucks and some elec. and water/ferts. I'm stoned. can't beat it. lol


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 6, 2006)

works for your insomnia eh?  i shall have to pass that along to zen...good to hear your ladies are so pleasing and looking forward to the next

Grow on


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 7, 2006)

*I'm demanding some dry bud pic shots. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 7, 2006)

yes....i second that demand

good idea bro


----------



## Mutt (Jun 8, 2006)

As soon as I find the Camera chord, will post a bud pic up. Not sure what the hell the old lady did with it.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 8, 2006)

Yeah Mutt...I was wondering what happened to you lately. Its funny how right up til harvest we all are posting new pics and updating everyday and then we harvest and sorta' go away for a week and then s l o w l y return. Good to hear all went well.  Welcome to the living.....again.


----------



## FaTal1 (Jun 9, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Here you go man, more bud shots.
> 
> Also I found this wierd button on my camera. Made the pics come out 10X better. Its a little flower symbol. Not sure what the hell it means, but it worked great. I am by no means a photographer.


 
you say your no photographer but those pics look great and plus your a great grower those pics made my mouth all watery!!


----------

